# My first quilt top - 9-block/patch



## golden (Aug 16, 2008)

I realized after completing several blocks that I should have planned it out better in the beginning, oh well. It's imperfect but I like it and would like to do more, but I am a bit OCD about projects and I wasn't always able to get the corners lined up properly. Any tips about accurate piecing? I'm loathe to start a more complicated quilt top if I can't get consistent results with a 9-block. Thanks in advance


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice and colourful! I don't see the flaws you do -- it looks great. If you didn't do it, nesting seams helps to line them up better. 

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=4B8A1BFD35F6E83FF4B54B8A1BFD35F6E83FF4B5


----------



## golden (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you so much for the link and the compliment  I'll give nesting a try and see how it goes.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I think it looks very nice. I don't see any obvious problems and quite frankly, perfection is overrated. Better finished than perfect.

What is your next project!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't see any corner problems.. love the colors,, you did a good job,, yes,, check out the "nesting" of the seams.. that will help make it easier to sew together.. )


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Like others have said - nesting the seams does help. Some times you have to plan a bit for which way to press the seams so you can nest.

I love the print - and think it looks fine. 

If you give the quilt to someone and they complain about the corners not lining up - then just don't give them anymore!

I like to make quilt for children - they never complain about the stitching LOL!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is adorable! Accurate 1/4 inch seams, good pressing, and nesting seams all work wonders for getting your seams to match up, but I don't see where you have a problem with that. Super job!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I don't see any problems either. Beautiful and after it's quilted you don't see mistakes.


----------



## Rain23 (Aug 27, 2015)

What an interesting quilt! It's very modern but the piecing reminds me of the antique quilts that were carefully designed to use the best color combination, which is really an art form. I'm admittedly an amateur, but I see a beautiful coverlet anybody'd be proud to have, let alone have made themselves. It looks tailor made for a gray winter day.


----------

